# Bristlenose Plecos



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am looking to get some BNP's soon and I am looking for info before I get them. How many types are there? Do they get larger than 6"? Are Albino's just as easy to care for as any others? Do they require anything special? They would be housed in a 33g or larger. Are there any local breeders with stock? Any and all information is appreciated. Thanks to everyone responding.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

According to Planetcatfish, there are approximately 15 identifiable kinds of the so called "bristlenose Pleco" aka "BNP", scientifically known as the "ancistrus" family of pleco. 


> Ancistrus "Bristlenose pleco" from PlanetCatfish


The common bristlenose that many forum members seem to be successful breeding, including myself, are about under 5.5" in length.

-From my own personal experience, the albino ones are just as easy to take care.
-Require anything special? Perhaps less of a protein rich diet. Feed veggies and algae wafers.
-I have them housed in a 33 gallon tank and they are very healthy, so i'm certain they'll do fine in your tank.
-There are many forum members that have been successfully able to breed them, but they may not be necessary called breeders ;D

Hope the info I've provided helps you with the decision process.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Charles and Patrick have a few kinds (Canadian Aquatics). They are local but they also ship. http://www.canadianaquatics.com/stock/stock.htm


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The common bristlenose has been domestically bred so long they can pretty much adapt to anything. As for Bristlenose, or the Ancistrus family in general, there are hundreds of species. Genus Ancistrus The starlight bristlenose or Ancistrus puntatus is probably the largest, topping out at about 10".

Having said all that, most of what you'll see locally are Ancistrus cf. cirrhosus. All of the "silver tip", albino, calico, "L144", long fin, etc., varieties probably all belong to this group, although no one can really be too sure, since they can no longer track it back to the original wild caught specimens.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Found 2 local members who have what I am looking for. Thanks goes out to SLIVER & THE FISHWIFE. 2 great people with great looking healthy fish.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> Found 2 local members who have what I am looking for. Thanks goes out to SLIVER & THE FISHWIFE. 2 great people with great looking healthy fish.


I can vouch for Sliver too. Traded me a nice adult silver tipped BNP a few months back. Very healthy and still munching algae as we speak...

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks guys!


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Can vouch for silver myself as well. He is practically my neighbor!! We have traded many the fish product. I actually need a female bnp from him.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

shady280 said:


> Can vouch for silver myself as well. He is practically my neighbor!! We have traded many the fish product. I actually need a female bnp from him.


lol...frankly i need a couple of females myself, i would say your best bet is to grab 6 or so and when they mature you can sell off the males. i'm going to keep a few back from the next couple batches and hope for a few girls.


----------



## lauraf (May 4, 2010)

Also remember that BN's need some driftwood to rasp on...even a tiny chunk will do.

My pleco loves zucchini the most.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll be able to get some from Kirk at Fraser valley tropicals. He had some when I was there. If I knew you wanted some I woulda grabbed them.


----------

